# Have any women here tried this?



## Waking up to life

Have any of you women tried Viagra or Cialis to help with your ability to orgasm during sex? What are your experiences?

Please know, I am a nurse and I fully understand the mechanism of action and that it's really meant to increase blood flow to the penis for erection in men. I don't need to be educated about how it works and why it supposedly doesn't work in women. I get it. Nonetheless, I asked my doctor about it, and he's very open minded and knows I am careful about my health, and he gave me some simples of Cialis to try. I tried them several times. I could feel a slight increase in blood flow "down there", but it never helped me reach orgasm. 

Just wondering if there are any other women with experiences they don't mind sharing?


----------



## I Notice The Details

Waking up to life said:


> Have any of you women tried Viagra or Cialis to help with your ability to orgasm during sex? What are your experiences?
> 
> Please know, I am a nurse and I fully understand the mechanism of action and that it's really meant to increase blood flow to the penis for erection in men. I don't need to be educated about how it works and why it supposedly doesn't work in women. I get it. Nonetheless, I asked my doctor about it, and he's very open minded and knows I am careful about my health, and he gave me some simples of Cialis to try. I tried them several times. I could feel a slight increase in blood flow "down there", but it never helped me reach orgasm.
> 
> Just wondering if there are any other women with experiences they don't mind sharing?



I can't answer your question, but I can tell you that Nurses are VERY sexy! 

Sorry I'm of no help to your research....


----------



## wiigirl

I tried Viagra once and I am not sure if it was the pill or the thrill of the thought, but I would say it was a very good experience.


----------



## Waking up to life

No one else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blonde

No, but my husband swears by figs. 
He buys fig bars from Walmart by the case 
and has presented them to our newlywed children as well. 

You might research herbals.

(I am a nurse too. Fairly newly minted)


----------



## weesnaw567

I have reached orgasm by taking 2 of the cialisis(what ever its called).


----------



## whynotrightnow12

YES YES YES!!!!! I am so glad you asked. I thought I was crazy trying Viagra. I take an SSRI and that makes it difficult to reach an orgasm occasionally. I tried 50 mg of Viagra twice in the last month and the first thing that happens to me is that suddenly I get very hot and flushed, then my sexual desire is suddenly out of control, and I can feel the extra blood working its magic in the important areas  Just love it. So does my partner. Just remember that it will help you reach an orgasm but it doesn't help with your sexual desire without a partner that you want to rip clothes off of.... I hope this helps and sorry if it was Too Much Info.


----------



## Ostera

My wife tried it... not sure if it enhanced her orgasms because she doesn't have issues in that area... she did say that later it gave her a mild head ache.


----------



## keeper63

In theory, ED drugs increase blood flow into erectile tissues, and restrict the outflow. Anyone who pays close attention to the female arousal cycle knows that the clitoris becomes engorged and "erect" during sexual stimulation, and a bigger, harder clitoris would likely improve the sexual experience for a female, and could contribute to bigger, better, and more frequent orgasms.

However, like in men, ED drugs only improve the vascular processes involved in sexual response, and don't do anything for "desire". However, the brain is the largest sex organ, and there may be a strong "placebo effect" associated with taking Viagra, Cialis, or Levitra.


----------



## firefly789

I don't know about Viagra, but I was on an SSRI for a while during a difficult time. I could not reach orgasm, which I've never had a hard time with. The doctor gave me Wellbutrin to take 1/2 hour before sex. It did make a big difference. Some women said it helped their sex drive. Once I stopped the SSRI I didn't take Wellbutrin again, so I don't know if it would help?


----------



## Anon Pink

I've never used ED drugs but spent a good 12-15 years of my marriage inorgasmic. When I started taking Wellbutrin my sex drive increased and I began to have orgasms. I don't take it anymore and I have no trouble orgasming.


----------

